# Wireless not working with udev 068 and ipw2200

## nautiazn85

I just recently updated my system and installed the new ipw2200-1.0.6-r2 driver and now my wireless connection doesnt work anymore.

I tried doing an "ifconfig -a" but the device doesnt' show up anymore.

If I do an "lsmod" however the ipw2200 module was loaded.

An odd detail is that when I start up the computer ipw2200 takes a few seconds longer to load, however it ends up loading succesfully. A problem I never encountered prior to updating.

Anybody who can help? Thanks.Last edited by nautiazn85 on Mon Sep 05, 2005 6:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nautiazn85

Further updates:

So I tried emerging the older 1.0.6 driver and it doesn't work either. I remember when I did my update it also emerged a newer version of udev. I am now wondering if that is causing the problem.

I've also tried:

echo 100 > /sys/class/firmware/timeout

modprobe -r ipw2200

modprobe ipw2200

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

which doesn't work for me. It basically just pro-longs the time it takes to timeout.

----------

## nautiazn85

Sigh it seems like it is udev 068 that is causing all my problems. I found this bug report:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104470

----------

## nautiazn85

Interestingly enough I believe I found a fix here:

http://www.mail-archive.com/lfs-support@linuxfromscratch.org/msg02165.html

However I don't have the file firmware_helper. Hmm... Anybody want to give me some tips?

----------

## punix

Hi mates!

The same problem, same bug: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2689700#2689700

I think is a udev problem!!

I make a 1000 merge unmerge of ipw2200 and ipw2200-firmware, and it doesnt works:S

any solution??

Thanks!

PuNiX

----------

## Klavs

well - try udev-056 - that works like a charm with ipw2200 for me.

----------

## punix

Hi Klavs!

What I have to do for make an un-upgrade of udev version?

what are the emerge command options?

Currenly I have installed the 068 version.

Thanks!

Enric

----------

## Klavs

emerge =udev-56 should do it  :Smile:  (or perhaps it needs the "topic" to which udev belongs - like sys-libs/udev.. which I don't remember - but you can look that up if need be)

----------

## punix

<17:28:47> root@Temido ~ # emerge =sys-fs/udev-056

Calculating dependencies ...done!

YEAH! its compiling udev-056  :Very Happy: 

thanks mate!

I will try reemerge ipw2200 and ipw2200-firmware again!  :Smile: 

Enric

----------

## punix

emerge =sys-fs/udev-056 ; emerge ipw2200 ipw2200-firmware

PERFECT!  :Smile: 

----------

## luigi.malago

Hello,

i'm having the same problem, but i cannot downgrade udev

```

emerge =sys-fs/udev-056 

```

this is what i get 

```

tux luigi # emerge =sys-fs/udev-056

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=sys-fs/udev-056".

```

this is my package.mask

```

luigi@tux ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.mask

=sys-fs/udev-068

=sys-fs/udev-070

=sys-fs/udev-070-r1

=sys-fs/udev-068-r1

```

thanks a lot.

Luigi

----------

## punix

Hi Luigi! 

how are you?

my packages.mask is empty,  I just make an

```
emerge =sys-fs/udev-056
```

  :Smile: 

try to empty it!  :Smile: 

...but anyway I cannot understant whats the reason that makes our ipw2200 not work under udev greater than.56 :S

Did you tried some other solution?

Thanks!

Enric

----------

## Klavs

later versions are buggy. I haven't had time to find the bug.. or test in greater detail - exactly which versions of udev has the problem. Feel free to test  :Smile: 

----------

## punix

Hi mates!!!

Today y updated my system! and I have the same probem than luigi :S  im forcing the udev version to install, and it never works :S

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP

Enric

PD: im starting to hate udev XD

----------

## punix

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii mates!!!

I solved the problem!!!

first emerge udev (lastest version!)

```
emerge udev
```

the real problem is than we had not the /etc updated  :Razz: 

solution: etc-update and assume -5 option when it asks you

```
etc-update
```

  :Smile: 

thats all  :Very Happy: 

Enric

PD: MAKE A BACKUP FROM /etc CAUSE SOME FILES LIKE /etc/rc.conf WILL CHANGE

```
cp /etc /etc.backup -rv
```

----------

## luigi.malago

Hi guys, i solved the problem too.

Now i have my card working, using sys-fs/udev-070.

Only thing i had to do was to update my config files.

I didnt use etc-update, but i used dispatch-conf,

since it's much easier to find out the differences between file config files.

Luigi

----------

